# Best 100-150kbps internet service provider



## INS-ANI (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey friends, i am thinking of going for 100-150kbps internet , wat are the options available in NIgdi,pune.
ALso inform me about BSNL data cards, and their service?


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess BSNL has the cheapest Data Card plan......Rs.400 for an Unlimited. But as of now, they only give PCMCIA cards. They don't give USB CDMA modems.
Here is the unofficial website: www.bsnldatacard.com

If you choose Reliance or Tata their Unlimited plans are definitely above Rs.1200 (I'm not sure though)


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks gagandeep


----------



## din (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for postng link to my site, I mean www.bsnldatacard.com

They have EVDO now. Which can go upto 2 Mbps ! Get more details from the site. 

Data card is PCMCIA but EVDO is USB.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

You're welcome..

But I guess EVDO isn't still available in all the major areas of India. 
If it is launched in Gurgaon, I'll be the 1st one to buy it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ from where is this card available in gurgaon and at what price ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 14, 2008)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> ^^ from where is this card available in gurgaon and at what price ?



gagandeep is saying that its not available in Gurgaon for now


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ from where is this card available in gurgaon and at what price ?


EVDO which has 2mbps speed isn't available in Gurgaon.....

But CDMA2000.1x PCMCIA card which has 144kbps speed is available. But the major down point is that it isn't available as USB.

I'm not sure exactly of the price but I guess you should try to contact the people of the main Telephone (on Old Delhi Road). If the price is same all over India, you should visit this page on Din's website: *www.bsnldatacard.com/bsnl-data-card-details-frequently-asked-questions.html
This states that the PCMCIA card shout cost you Rs.4500 and Rs.400 monthly for the service. The initial charges will be Rs.2287. You can also get the card for rent at the fees of additional Rs.150 per month.


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 14, 2008)

din said:


> Thanks for postng link to my site, I mean www.bsnldatacard.com
> 
> They have EVDO now. Which can go upto 2 Mbps ! Get more details from the site.
> 
> Data card is PCMCIA but EVDO is USB.



thats great to know EVDO works on USB, so its compatible on my inspiron 1420.
DO u have any idea if it has been launched i pune yet? I live in Nigadi, which is in PCMC area.
Thanks


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> thats great to know EVDO works on USB, so its compatible on my inspiron 1420.
> DO u have any idea if it has been launched i pune yet? I live in Nigadi, which is in PCMC area.
> Thanks


Yeah....Its compatible to every PC having USB....
You should contact the Exchange people to know whether EVDO is launched or not. BTW I think if it isn't launched, EVDO is also backward compatible with CDMA2000.1x. I may be wrong.......


----------



## arnold991 (Feb 15, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> thats great to know EVDO works on USB, so its compatible on my inspiron 1420.
> DO u have any idea if it has been launched i pune yet? I live in Nigadi, which is in PCMC area.
> Thanks



Acc to BSNL Office, it will be available in the 2nd or 3rd week of Feb. But this was said at the end of Jan. I think it's time enquire about it again. 

And brothers, acc. to Kerala Telecom EVDO Modem price is reduced from Rs6500 to Rs3500. Yapeeee.... 

Bro, if you go to BSNL office, then please post whether it's available or not ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 15, 2008)

> But CDMA2000.1x PCMCIA card which has 144kbps speed is available. But the major down point is that it isn't available as USB.


thnx gagan..can it work in delhi too ? wat abt western UP ? i guess thr is no roaming funda right ?


----------



## VexByte (Feb 15, 2008)

I would recommend this :

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73893


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> thnx gagan..can it work in delhi too ? wat abt western UP ? i guess thr is no roaming funda right ?


It has to work in Delhi according to my knowledge because it is actually like a Mobile. We can also make calls and send SMS through Computer from it. But it will be better to get more information from the Exchange people.

Also Faridabad, Gurgaon, Delhi, NOIDA and Ghaziabad are in one Telecom circle. So, it should work in all these cities.

BSNL is not present in Delhi. To make it work in Delhi, MTNL should also install EVDO equipments.


----------

